# Osterrabattaktion bei Aquatuning - bis zu 12 Prozent sparen! [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. April 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Osterrabattaktion bei Aquatuning - bis zu 12 Prozent sparen! [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Osterrabattaktion bei Aquatuning - bis zu 12 Prozent sparen! [Anzeige]


----------



## Voodoo2 (6. April 2012)

wow bis zu 12%


----------



## BioMachine (6. April 2012)

Ja, aber eigentlich unbrauchbar, da wie Immer Hardware ausgeschlossen bleibt.


----------



## wheeler (6. April 2012)

BioMachine schrieb:


> Ja, aber eigentlich unbrauchbar, da wie Immer Hardware ausgeschlossen bleibt.


 
wie? wenn hardware ausgeschlossen ist...was soll da noch bleiben ,bei nem hardware versand???
edit:achso..bezieht sich nur auf watercooling komponenten...na,damit kann ich leben...ich geh ja nicht zu AT um mir ein netzteil oder ein case zu hohlen.da gibts andere quellen oder?


----------



## Wolli (6. April 2012)

wheeler schrieb:


> wie? wenn hardware ausgeschlossen ist...was soll da noch bleiben ,bei nem hardware versand???
> edit:achso..bezieht sich nur auf watercooling komponenten...na,damit kann ich leben...ich geh ja nicht zu AT um mir ein netzteil oder ein case zu hohlen.da gibts andere quellen oder?


 wie caseking die eig immer ne rabbatt aktion von 3-8% laufen haben


----------



## Bambusbar (6. April 2012)

Voodoo2 schrieb:


> wow bis zu 12%


 
Lese ich da Ironie und hat da jemand zu viel Geld?


----------



## anton-san (6. April 2012)

Ein Blick ist es ja mal Wert...Such noch ne andere Pumpe...obwohl die 1048 nen super Durchfluss hat bei mir...

sysProfile: ID: 136119 - Paule-San


----------



## al007 (6. April 2012)

ist die Seite offline ?


----------



## fac3l3ss (6. April 2012)

Ich habe schon zu Weihnachten zugeschlagen! 
BTW: Die Seite ist auch bei mir down.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Voodoo2 (8. April 2012)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Lese ich da Ironie und hat da jemand zu viel Geld?


 
ne aber die werbung nervt ist auch in der aktuelen pcgh zu finden (das solte doch reichen


----------

